# How do I store the rhinestone template cutouts after I get them prepared? Events



## Robynlp (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok...I just started this as a hobby a couple of months ago and now have been asked to expand in a major way. I have some one who has offered to fund me for my first event in which if I can pull it off, I can make some great money. I have been asked to be a vendor for bling and glitter t-shirts at the Missourie Valley State Gymnastics meet. It will consist of 1000 gymnasts. Like I said good $$$ if I can pull it off. I have a vinyl cutter to cut everything, I will be getting 2 heat presses.

1.What I am needing help with first is probably super simple....How do I store the cutouts after I get them prepared, is there a special paper that goes on the back so I can stack them vertically in file folders. I am not wanting to press all the shirts before hand because I don't want to press shirts and have them left over.

2. Are their any vendors that will allow me to purchase a large amount of t-shirts and return them if I do not use them. 

3. If anyone has done a similar event Please Help. I need to know approximate sales, and such. 

I am trying to get things planned out before I say yes and get myself in a hole that I cant dig my way out of. I would appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you are looking to stack vinyl transfers then you can stick them to parchment paper and they easily peel off. Rhinestone transfers you just have to replace the white backing.

As far as extra tee returns go...you will probably have to check with your supplier to see what their return policy is but I can't imagine that they will take them back unless there was something wrong with the order.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I store my Sticky Flock templates in binders on plastic page protectors. Easy to fit, all standard size and store easily and easy to find.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're storing larger amounts of rhinestone transfers and want to keep them flat, go online to uline.com and search pizza box. They come in different sizes, stack well and easy to label.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I store my rhinestone templates in file folders in a file box with handles. I have the files labeled alphabetically and also with some categories such as Sports, Hearts, Paws, Holidays, Numbers, etc. I used to have them in a binder like ShaggyDog mentioned above but after awhile, I had way too many to fit into a binder. I can keep hundreds of templates in a relatively small box that travels easily.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Something like this is good for storing transfers. 
As to returning merchandise, most suppliers will allow returns, but require a restocking fee. For tee shirts, it usually isn't worth the expense of the restocking fee and the shipping cost.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

nothing like jumping in with both feet!
Id say you are jumping in over your head. don't let this bother you...unless you cant swim! 
If I were you I would keep it simple. pick out your shirts and get them all in black. I would say get a case of each size, small, med, large, XL, and a half case of 2x. 
I would bring three designs to choose from. gymnast, gymnast mom and gymnast coach. Then the only on the spot custom work will be names.
most places will charge you 30% re-stock fee if you return product,check their policies before you purchase. I would also bring a few examples of your custom work and business cards. also check with them to see about the electric at the event to make sure you can run all your equipment.it will be an all day event so i'm sure one heat press will work. take their money , give them a receipt and tell them when to come back to pick it up.
hope this helps ya,let us know how it goes!


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

Used to do this for two years and you will make good money but you will earn it.
1. Be able to accept credit and debit cards or dont go
MARKETING: Sell the first 10 shirts at 50% off if they plan to wear them at the event and they will let you take a picture of them. As soon as people see your shirts on other people they will want one of their own
2. You will sell a lot of black shirts
3. You will sell more larger sizes for Moms than expected and some will want straight cut and some will want tapered womens cut.
4. Make samples but be prepared to press on demand so they can pick the shirt, pick the transfer and pay you and tell them it will be ready in an hour
5. Stick the transfer, shirt and receipt in a large white envelope and staple the carbon of the receipt to the outside of the envelope
6. Pass it to the person pressing for you. They press while you handle the money and sell
7. Take a minimum of 2 other people with you
8.Have cards to hand out
9. Have lots of GYMNAST made up in different styles
10. Have lots of MOM and Coach made up in colored studs
11. Then let them put together their own design for their shirt - they love this
12. Zebra print sells very well
13. We can make the transfers for you fairly cheap, overseas, if you dont have an affordable way to manage that yet
14. Storing flat is very important so the stones dont move around
15. I'm sure there is more I could tell you but cant think of more right now. PM me at [email protected] if you need more info


----------



## Bling It On (Dec 10, 2011)

I store unpressed templates in one of those large portable pop up things designed to transport and store paper. The trays collapse into the wheeled zippered case so it easy to transport and because the trays are hard they protect the templates from shifting and also makes it easy to sort by design.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Too much for a beginner, see my notes in red:



heat transfers said:


> 1. Be able to accept credit and debit cards or dont go Agreed. Get a squareup.com or a PayPal reader for your cell phone or iPad.
> MARKETING: Sell the first 10 shirts at 50% off if they plan to wear them at the event and they will let you take a picture of them. As soon as people see your shirts on other people they will want one of their own Good Idea. I have a QR code sign for my Facebook page and give them a 20% discount if they like my page while standing there.
> 2. You will sell a lot of black shirts Yup. Purple is good (for me) too.
> 3. You will sell more larger sizes for Moms than expected and some will want straight cut and some will want tapered womens cut. No, only take one style with you. I sell regular vs. ladies cut at a 10:1 ratio. Ladies shirts are more expensive too.
> ...


Make sure you have:
a good light, 
extra scissors and tweezers, 
a calculator, 
an extension cord,
a stapler,
at least $100 in tens, fives, and ones,
2 rolls of quarters and nickels, 1 roll of dimes and pennies (depending on your prices),
a copy of your tax permit,
a fire extinguisher (if the fire marshal does a walk-through),
snacks.

Be careful with your heat press, you don't need to knock a wire loose when you're moving it in and be without it. Harbor Freight sells a collapsible silver hand truck for around $30.

Not that I've ever needed to, but SanMar will take returns on unprinted items.

I've attached sample work orders and an event list template that I recently used. Each sheet in the excel file should print to 4.25"x5.5" to fit on a small clip board that I hang near my sales table. I put in the number of each color shirt or item that I'm taking, and the price with tax so when someone asks if I have a 4XL maternity shirt in black, I can say, "yes I do!" 

DO NOT try to take all the shirts I have listed, I've been doing this for about 4 years and I know my audience for each event. That one was 2 days in a 20x10 booth, the particular shirt colors were for the local schools where I was showing. (Note: On the checklist, "brown drawer" is one just like lizziemaxine posted. You can buy them at Sams Club for about $30. Drawers top to bottom contain: tools, transfer tape scraps, 3 drawers of stones, the tacos I've been trying to eat for 2 hours, templates too big for my binders, pre-made transfers, and t-shirt bags) I sort my shirts by size and color and put them in gigantic zip top bags with a label at the top by the handle. Those bags sit like file folders inside plastic tubs under the table.

Also, you're doing an event where people know what you're selling, but sometimes they don't "get it". I've done $400 in two hours and $40 in two days. Don't get discouraged, and don't get desperate and start dropping your prices if people aren't buying. Grab a marker and make a sign that says "Ask about our awesome show special!", smile and be friendly, and leave it at that. You can't win 'em all. 

I usually forget or don't have time to take pics of my booths, but here are a few recent ones.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't even try to take your vinyl cutter and a computer, you won't have time. Make some glitter transfers in advance if you have to, stick to generic words in glitter so you can use them again if they don't sell. You don't need 2 heat presses. I have 4 now, but that took 2 years to get to. I have a 15x15 Chinese press that's only about 70lbs and travels well; back at the ranch I have a Hotronix (highly recommend), a hat press, and a mug press. 

You can only make so many shirts per hour, depending on the length of the event, you may not need a case of each size. Unless the girls are younger, I'd get very few smalls. My best sizes are XL, L, 2XL, M, 3XL, and S, in that order. Best shirt is a Jerzees 29M.

You DO need bags - gymnasts, dancers, ball players, moms, and coaches like bags; especially for people buying gifts and unsure of sizing. I use a lot of the SanMar Port Authority essential tote, but I'd like to find something with longer handles for the athletic customer set. If you do decals, make some water bottles up for each team and a few for the Mom's cars.

Keep your press out of drafts, it will lose heat.

You'll see my template box in the pic I posted. It's a blue "Really Useful Box" (RUB) with hanging binders in it, they're separated by subject, and have all my WonderFlock templates slid in page protectors. I also use baseball card and photo sheets to put prepared letters and add-on items behind their templates. There are a few hanging files in the front for my garment care sheets, order forms, and misc. paperwork. I now have 5 RUBs, two that will fit small children in them. I use a short RUB to transport my stones and tools, when I get there I put them in the brown drawer unit. I put my stones in 8oz deli containers with snap on lids. The lids are clear so I can see colors quickly, and the drawers are labeled by color families. They're about 2" tall so they fit in my toolbox at home and the brown drawer, 5 stack perfectly in the RUB, and they hold about 200 gross each. (Dollar Tree store - Really Fresh brand; 4/$1.00) 

I could go on forever... need to get an hour of sleep so I can go to my day job as a brilliant government scientist. Good luck. If you want help with pricing and/or other expectations... info(at)bluedogblackdog.com or facebook.com/BlueDogBlackDog


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm new to stones too. what I would like to know (before the supply order gets here) is once you get the stones on the sticky tape, what do you back them with? does it come with when you order the tape or is it something different? some designs i would like to makeup ahead of events, and some folks have asked for stone designs they could apply themselves. but what backs the stone design and sticky tape? 
thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you get the rhinestone tapes, they come on a backing paper. What you would do is, pull the tape off the backing paper, apply your stones to the tape and then put the backing paper back on. Then if you store them flat they should be fine until you or your customer is ready to apply them to the shirt or fabric that they are to be heated onto.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

lots of useful info here- specially for newbies to rhinestones. how are you attaching them to the round (Or other non fabric) items? i have given thought to wooden boxes and have seen the phone covers, but wondered about melting/burning things. and if you're adding them to shirts with vinyl transfers, do you avoid the transfer or doo they still stick? wish there was a "rhinestones for dummies" book.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we stick them to 4mil coro.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of the other than fabric items you would need to use a glue like Gemtac or you could use the ultrasonic setter. Some use this kind of rhinestone sheets.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/35373d1359614033-rhinestone-heels-blingitall2.png


----------

